#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Injection wells in Prosper

## Tejaswy

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Injection wells in Prosper

----------


## Mohamed Elnagar

Dear,
Simply you can change your well type in the option screen to be (producer) not injector and use the artificial lift method to be (ESP lifted well).

Secondly, go to PVT secreen and set the oil gravity to Zero API and but the water salinity to be your injection water salinity.

Thirdly, go to ESP design section and put the water cut percentage to be 100% and proceed with your design based on your field requirements (WHP and other stuff).

Regards,
Mohamed 
Mel_nagar@yahoo.com

----------


## fvillon

Thank you for sharing the info!

----------

